
Scotch Box Pro - theSpaceOctopus
https://box.scotch.io/pro/
======
theSpaceOctopus
I don't know if it's appropriate to say or not, but I feel this is kind of
weird.

This project was not maintained for a while despite multiple offers to help.
(for example, [https://github.com/scotch-io/scotch-
box/issues/273#issuecomm...](https://github.com/scotch-io/scotch-
box/issues/273#issuecomment-305081966))

Today the box was finally updated with a "Pro" version that offers "generally
higher versions of things".

I no longer use this box but have been following the project out of interest.
I feel like this is a weird move. Is it weird?

